# Ship Radio Nostalgia.



## MikeGDH (May 10, 2014)

Some really interesting stuff on the following links...

http://tinyurl.com/djringjr/

and

https://archive.org/details/sowp_sparks_journal

May have been posted before, but I can't find either on SN.
Enjoy!
Mike.


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

Second link doesn't work - sorry


----------



## MikeGDH (May 10, 2014)

*Ships Radio Nostalgia.*



Quiney said:


> Second link doesn't work - sorry


Ah yes, slack of me.....I missed out the colon after 'https'.
Not sure if its possible to edit it, but, if you type in the address (with the colon!) it works fine.
Apologies for inconvenience!
Mike.


----------



## eigyro (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, Mike; Great stuff!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Fantastic. Many thanks.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Yep I've got a few hours of reading to do there .... (Thumb)


----------



## MikeGDH (May 10, 2014)

Real Thanks must go to Dave Ring, N1EA, who posted these links on the group

https://groups.google.com/group/rad... such a lot of good info in one place!
Mike.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

In the 1970's every ship I sailed on had a Radio Officer from Marconi and it got me wondering how many people Marconi Marine employed?


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Answer: *Not enough.*

In 1971 after a 13 month trip on a Bank Boat they asked me if I could make do with a couple of weeks leave. I had more than that in Sundays at Sea alone.

I bade them farewell. (Pint)


----------



## MikeGDH (May 10, 2014)

BobClay said:


> Answer: *Not enough.*
> 
> In 1971 after a 13 month trip on a Bank Boat they asked me if I could make do with a couple of weeks leave. I had more than that in Sundays at Sea alone.
> 
> I bade them farewell. (Pint)


(*))(*))

Kind of a 'snap' situation with me in Antwerp in 1957.
2 yrs, 1 month, 6 days on the old Clydebank.

RP telegram from 'Thulium, East Ham'....."Regret unable to supply relief - please remain for coastal voyage"

As the RP covered only 5 wds or so, my reply was 'see you tomorrow'.

Nothing further was ever said about it!!
Cheeky Buggers!!

Mike.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

BobClay said:


> Answer: *Not enough.*
> 
> In 1971 after a 13 month trip on a Bank Boat they asked me if I could make do with a couple of weeks leave. I had more than that in Sundays at Sea alone.
> 
> I bade them farewell. (Pint)


How DARE YOU question your master!?

Ideas above your station!

(Jester)


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Went to Kelvin Hughes, they weren't much better.

Finally got the message and went freelance. At least then I got paid well for not being relieved.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I did a couple of freelance trips with Kelvin Hughes' different to working for them full time, I suppose, but found them OK.

No arguments with you about Macaroni.

John T


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I joined them direct on the promise I'd get the MED course after three trips. The first trip on a brand new super tanker was excellent. The second trip I was literally shanghaied onto a ship direct from a 3 day station course (with only enough gear for 3 days) after being told what was a fairy tale, by far and away the worst trip I ever did at sea, regardless of what I signed on as. 

Clearly being a tad gormless, I did the third trip with them on a British flag Maersk ship, only to find their promises were about as reliable as a lead parachute.

So I bade them farewell also. Freelancing enabled me to finance my way through the MED myself. 

I'm sorry, but radio companies .... ? PUKERAMA.

(Having said that, I did go back to GTZM after I got the MED for one trip, as I was stony broke and in need of a quick ship, which certainly wasn't a problem for them as they dropped me on the Mobil Pegasus. The trip was fine, but there I was on the same feeble pay for more work. :sweat: )

Like I said ... a bit gormless. (*))


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Marconi did me no harm at all. Put me through AMEC. Only left them because they ran out of 'fulfilling' jobs. Not that I was worried that much at first but then I was always a lazy sod.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

It's really quite simple, and probably a bit old fashioned.

If you make promises, you keep them. The reason I did the third trip with KH was because of their promise after three trips, so despite the horrendous nature of their Shanghai operation of the second trip, I did the third trip. I kept my promise, they should keep theirs. 

When a promise is broken, then loyalty goes out of the window. It's a fairly simple equation, sadly, my experience with Radio Companies was such that the equation defeated them.

My best memory of CP Ships when I went direct employ is that they didn't break promises, so for sure I never broke mine. Now perhaps I was just lucky, but I'll stick by that philosophy until I go down the tubes.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> The MIMCo negativity passed on by RO's taking 1st Class on my mid 50's Leith Nautical intake was enough that all passes went direct employ.



(Thumb)


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

BobClay said:


> (Having said that, I did go back to GTZM after I got the MED for one trip, as I was stony broke and in need of a quick ship, which certainly wasn't a problem for them as they dropped me on the Mobil Pegasus. The trip was fine, but there I was on the same feeble pay for more work. :sweat: )
> 
> Like I said ... a bit gormless. (*))


Bob, I took some photos (not very clear) of the Mobile Pegasus in Lisbon , just after the explosion (1973), she was anchored and waiting to go into drydock..Was you onboard?

Cheers Frank


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Nope I sailed on her in 1975/76. There were some dramatic pictures in the bar of that explosion. Peeled back about 500 feet of the main deck !!

She had a reputation for being an unlucky ship as I joined her in Marseille repairing after all sorts of engine room problems and losing an anchor/cable/various bits of focsle fittings and machinery down the pipe.

She was fine for the trips I did.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

R651400 said:


> The MIMCo negativity passed on by RO's taking 1st Class on my mid 50's Leith Nautical intake was enough that all passes went direct employ.


Marconi had tons of contracts and not enough ROs. They survived by winging it with newbies who, apart from having trouble getting off ships, had to accommodate the requirements of the Favourite Children.

John T


----------



## Riccarton (Mar 23, 2009)

With MIMCo for two trips on the Laurentia, Glasgow - St Johns, NB, then sent to Salveda, a salvage tug as 1st R/O. Decided direct employment was the better option so went to Brocklebank who supported going for 1st Class PMG and BoT Radar Cert.
Also took me back for two 6th month periods in the summer and over twice Christmas and New Year when doing a full time HND In Elec & Electronic Eng for 
which I was very grateful, especial in financial terms. Best paid student on the course.


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

I've absolutely no complaints about Marconi...

I got cancer in 1968...They continued paying me through treatment, sent me on a BOT radar course after hospital and kept me on coastal relief until I came ashore with them in 1972...
I couldn't settle ashore so I left in 1975 and went freelance...But, as I said, they were good to me!


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

My book, Letters from a Radio Officer, describes an R/O's experiences with several different companies.


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

expats said:


> I've absolutely no complaints about Marconi...
> 
> I got cancer in 1968...They continued paying me through treatment, sent me on a BOT radar course after hospital and kept me on coastal relief until I came ashore with them in 1972...
> I couldn't settle ashore so I left in 1975 and went freelance...But, as I said, they were good to me!


I had a similar experience with Marconi. I was ashore around 1965/66, studying for PMG1 (paid for by them). I landed up in hospital with Malaria and was unable to complete the course. They paid me in full until fit enough to return to sea. Can't say I was ever Shanghaied and when it came to flying leave etc was never let down.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I did try one 2-week trip on a trawler out of Grimsby then, having been seasick the whole time, went with the flow and joined Marconi's.
I can't complain about the ships, in fact I consider myself fortunate in that I did only 3m18d as a junior before getting my own ship which was 50 tons below the magic 1600GRT.
What I didn't like was:
Being treated as a second-class citizen aboard ship because I worked for MIMCo, not the company;
The unnecessary formalities, protocol and hierarchy both aboard ship and within MIMCo;
The attitude of the East Ham depot counter staff;
The ridiculous salary.

So after less than two years I went freelance and never looked back.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes MIMCO did that to me as a junior. Three months on the Bendearg and then a Stephy Clarke Flattie on my own for the remainder of my junior time.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> Gave AWA a nudge in '58 and their condx then far surpassed MIMCo slavery with NZ Union SS direct employ streets ahead of the field.


Those truly evil unions, mate....(Jester)


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

I might be able to add some form of broad opinion balance to this debate. As Chairman of the ROA I have discussed/chatted with probably about 100 R/Os over the years who they worked for, what was it like, why did you leave etc etc. Almost without exception those that worked for direct employ companies were pretty happy with their lot and I put myself into that category having worked for two excellent direct employers in Brocklebank Line and P&O. Some were less happy for varying reasons and moved on or came ashore. Amongst those who worked for Radio Companies I would say the split of happiness was about 50/50. Some absolutely loved Mimco and one of our members, sadly recently deceased, spent his whole 25 year seagoing career with them and said they were great. Others thought they were a disaster and many of them cited the reasons already laid out above. Not all of them worked for Mimco of course and we have members who worked for IMR, AEI and Siemens and - broad generalisation - they seemed to be somewhat better than Marconi. We also have Dutch members where all ships were managed by Radio Holland along the Marconi basis and rather to my surprise at a recent reunion 4 Dutchmen were not particularly complimentary about Radio Holland, so perhaps it was just not the Brits?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

As I've mentioned several times, Hogarth did pick up their socks when they became part of Scottish Ship Management. Don't believe everything you hear. They also became direct employ for ROs.

John T


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Although I left MIMCO in 1971 pretty much in disgust I had to go crawling back (for reasons previously mentioned) in 1975 and they had no hesitation in taking me back (almost disgustingly so, I was in the Mobil Building in London the day after I called them being poked and prodded with needles and soldering irons and other strange mysterious instruments and trying to explain why I had recently broken a collar bone. Mobil had one of the best equipped surgeries in that building I have ever seen !!)

But having financed my way through the MED and got the MRGC as well (a sort of after thought) I was back on miserable pay. The Pegasus didn't carry an electrician, so guess who filled in for much of that work ?

Basically MIMCO got an REO for free. Well I'd offered up for employment cap in hand so I had no cause to complain. However they got a bit *****ly when after that trip I left again (to go direct employ with CP Ships) and I have to say my response was a bit blunt.

"Pay a decent wage chaps." (Only a bit more Ango-Saxon in flavour than that.) [=P]


----------



## cajef (Feb 8, 2012)

Joined Marconi straight out of college with the ink still wet on my new 1st Class PMG, straight onto the Empress of Canada for twelve months, then a couple of coastal trips on City and PSNC boats before 10 months on the tanker Regent Falcon in and around south and central America.

Finally back to Pembroke, contacted Cardiff Depot requesting relief and told to stay aboard till Dingle as changing crew there, arrived Dingle and signed off and made my way to Marconi Liverpool Depot only to be told to rejoin the ship as no relief available, to cut a long story short after a long argument when I refused to go back without any leave and being threatened by a Mr Kerr with some sort of mysterious disciplinary action I asked for a piece of paper and wrote my resignation out which he refused to accept so I left if there and walked out. 

Two months later I was directly employed with British and Commonwealth and stayed with them till I came ashore.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Leaving Marconi used to be a bit trickier in the 50s, they had the reporting you for National Service card, which they served on me. I had applied for ticket leave and was already to go home when I got a message that my intended relief had had a heart attack in the office. I don't know if that was true or not but it really hacked me off. I had to stay on and missed the start of the course.I resigned when I signed off and this was when they threatened to report me. Luckily I fell into the arms of Alfred Holt,and though I was informed at my interview that R/O s were only carried because the regulations said so, I enjoyed working for them.


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

After leaving RFA late 74 went to Kelvin Hughes until 78. The money wasn't much but had some good trips, UBC, Denholms and Jebsens. Wanted MEC but didn't get the offer until I said I was leaving for CP. CP sent me to do MEC at Bristol after a couple of years and a nudge. Enjoyed CP a lot though had my fair share of nutcase masters.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I might know a couple of them myself. But it wouldn't be honourable to mention any names. [=P]


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> Didn't think NZ USS countenanced Unions or did they?


No problem. The Kiwi unions were as strong as ours.


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

No probs with Marconi Liverpool but in latter stages got transferred to their East Ham depot under the thumb screw control of Stan the Man (can't remember his surname ?) Within a short space of time he threatened me 9 month trips so I threatened him with 'bye-bye' and eventually did by going freelance and tripling my pay. For me Marconi were a means to an end.
Cheers
Lamby


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Troppo said:


> No problem. The Kiwi unions were as strong as ours.


.... Without the National Civic Council input in the case of the RO union.

John T


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> .... Without the National Civic Council input in the case of the RO union.
> 
> John T


Ha!

Indeed. Bastards.


----------



## sparky1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi, I did the same, 3 months education on Bendearg and a short trip on a Stephenson Clark vlcc (very little coal carrier) with a 14 monther Booth line (Cuthbert ex Spencer) in between and yes there were only two weeks between them. After another couple of others left for Buries Markes, then ashore to GKA, then to GCHQ


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

Funny to see other MIMCo R/Os were treated the same as me - I did 4 months junior on Shell Mysia then on my own for a couple of months on Stevie Clarke's Worthing. (I was chuffed to get my own ship after just 4 months(==D)).
I never realised that MIMCo pay was poor perhaps because I wasn't in it for the money and the thought of going direct employ or freelance never entered my head - naive I suppose. I stayed with MIMCo because East Ham pretty much always gave me a Bankline job - did 7 Bank boats in 8 years - and I enjoyed Bankline because there was no bull**** - my uniform was just shorts and flip-flops and I was just one of the lads. MIMCo were good enough to give me a techs job in Newcastle when I came ashore and on the back of that I moved into the North Sea Oil Industry first with EAE then back with Marconi so pretty much thanks to MIMCo I had 45 years continuous employment retired at 63 and am quite comfortable thanks very much!


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Dick. (#45). My thoughts exactly, regarding Marconi's, and East Ham. They did me proud, at least most of the time. One or two iffy trips, but mostly, I got what I wanted: Shaw Savill, Port Line, etc. Took me to some amazing places, and the best thing was you never knew where you would be going, often, hence you got to see a lot of the world. 

I was trying to remember my Marconi Paybook number yesterday, and it finally came through: 23627. Wish I still had it to check out the amount I actually earned...

Like you, I never, ever thought of going freelance, or any other lance. Never worried about the pay, because, as you put it, I wasn't in it for the money. Crikey! (As Steve Irwin might have said), I would have done it for nowt. But of course that was my secret. They didn't know that, so kept on paying me for doing what I loved. Sometimes felt absurdly guilty, picking up a surprisingly thick pile of crisp 5 pound notes from the desk clerk, expenses, expenses. They all mounted up. Into the back pocket and off for a few beers...


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

Ah Paul now that set the rusty old cogs turning - it's taken half a day for the info to surface - my paybook number was 24116. Think they took the paybooks away when they 'modernised'!
Took a Google 'walk' around Wakefield Street but it's all been redeveloped - couldn't find The Cock but there is a little Cafe where I think used to be an Eel and Pie shop or was it a Pie and Mash shop can't quite remember.


----------



## Dave McGouldrick (Jan 1, 2007)

.
I compare this to when I went freelance and the Greek equivalent to the ROU then the most powerful union within their Merchant Service giving the RO similar status and salary to that of 1st Mate.
Reading back at postings on this thread it looks like British shipping companies and RO's finally got the message a decade or more later.[/QUOTE]

On return to Rotterdam on my first freelance Greek (1972/73), I was ready for a bit of leave. The owner came onboard and said he was having a problem getting a relief, so he offered more money. He said he could go as high as £349 a month 'cos he couldn't give me as much as the mate who was on 350. That knowledge gave me a bit more bargaining power when looking for work after that.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I freelanced out of the REOU (I think the Hull office) in 1974 at £16.00 per day. Far in excess of what Marconi and Kelvin Hughes had been paying. Gave me enough money to finance myself through the MED in 1975.


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

By and large they were ok with me. Mainly under Bob Porter at Liverpool and he was a 'hoot' to work with but towards the end txferred to East Ham and not the same. Left to go freelance and chase USD's - no regrets what so ever.
Cheers
Lamby


----------



## Loptap (May 2, 2016)

I'm a little surprised re comments about MIMCO? I went for an 'interview' in the Newcastle office when I was 15 (and that was physical age - mental age was probably about 11). Was treated very well and told there would be no problem once I qualified! Went back some years later with the ink still wet on my PMG Certificate - and that was it - i was employed! Did one trip to the Gulf then asked for a coaster - "cos I wanted to go back to South Shields Marine College to complete my HNC" . Again, no problem - did 6-8 weeks on Charles H. Merz between the Tyne and Shoreham then had a three month sabbatical whilst I completed the HNC. Joined my next ship at Middlesborough on 31 December. I thought (and still think) MIMCO were very supportive - there were never any problems in helping me with meeting my (somewhat personal) objectives. Many years later I ended up working in Chelmsford (not for MIMCO) - and it felt like I was closing a circle!
I did work for Marconi (GEC Marconi) again when I emigrated (another circle closing!) - but that lasted only four months!


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Loptap said:


> I'm a little surprised re comments about MIMCO? I went for an 'interview' in the Newcastle office when I was 15 (and that was physical age - mental age was probably about 11). Was treated very well and told there would be no problem once I qualified! Went back some years later with the ink still wet on my PMG Certificate - and that was it - i was employed! Did one trip to the Gulf then asked for a coaster - "cos I wanted to go back to South Shields Marine College to complete my HNC" . Again, no problem - did 6-8 weeks on Charles H. Merz between the Tyne and Shoreham then had a three month sabbatical whilst I completed the HNC. Joined my next ship at Middlesborough on 31 December. I thought (and still think) MIMCO were very supportive - there were never any problems in helping me with meeting my (somewhat personal) objectives.


That, I believe was the handiwork of Cecil Lawson, the Newcastle depot Staff Clerk. A lovely guy as honest as the day is long, who treated everyone with respect and never (in my hearing) had a bad word to say about anyone. One of nature's true gentlemen. He was not unique within MIMCo, another excellent Staff Clerk was Mr Beatson at Avonmouth, and I always found Alex Kerr at Liverpool to be a very fair man. (However others have expressed different views of Alex - he could be a difficult man to cross).

Most of the complaints that I have heard involved dealings with East Ham depot, which had the dubious pleasure of arranging relief R/Os for ships that were owned and managed in London but spent most of their time trading away from the UK, often for years at a time. Knowing of the unattractiveness of their ships, or their runs, shipping companies were not always accurate on describing the destination of a vessel requiring an R/O to be flown out to some remote port. "She will be loading for the UK" might eventually be true but very often turned out not to be for many months.

Persuading an experienced R?O to take such a vessel could not have been an enviable duty and I am prepared to believe that the Staff Clerk at East Ham was capable of stretching the truth in order to meet a customer's request. 

I also know of one Staff Clerk (not at East Ham I hasten to add) who was sacked for taking 'sweeteners' from R/Os who wished to avoid being posted to one of the less attractive vessels.

However I believe that most did their best to meet the often conflicting demands of shipowner and R/O but when push came to shove, the customer would always win since he was paying the wages of the R/O.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Time you got down to that Mimco epilogue and with no disrespect in the halcyon days PMG pass circa '56 the Leith Mimco rep was waiting with wringing hands outside the LNC portals to recruit.


----------

